# JET JWTS - JS10- Need Fence



## crabby (Jul 14, 2011)

This is my current saw. I bought it used about 2 years ago. The table is 27" front to back...I think this is called the rip fence dimension. I have put quite a lot of work into this saw but...

The quality was pretty disappointing...tilt not very precise, height adjust very hard to turn...cheap handle, the fence is cartoonish and the motor seems to bog down a lot more then my previous Makita portable.

If I were to buy an after market fence what would the experts here recommend. I realize these will cost $3-500.




THX


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Well...I'm a fan of biesemeyer fences, there will be a group pushing you to a incra fence....and another towards vega fences. These cover the vast majority of fence designs and types. I myself don't like the incra for the loss of useable side table space..


----------



## crabby (Jul 14, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> Well...I'm a fan of biesemeyer fences, there will be a group pushing you to a incra fence....and another towards vega fences. These cover the vast majority of fence designs and types. I myself don't like the incra for the loss of useable side table space..


How hard are these to mount? Do I remove the front and rear guide rails?

Do I buy a 27" one?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It's fairly easy to do, you unbolt the fence rails from your saw, bolt the new ones on, drop the fence over the rails and do some adjusting.....then you're good to go.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

The "rip fence dimension" you posted is not what you're looking for. Rip fences are listed by the largest distance between the blade and fence they are capable of. A 26" rip fence will allow you to rip a board up to 26" wide, a 52" fence a 52" board, etc. Most aftermarket fences should easily attach to that saw. Your choice of size will be determined by the amount of space you have available in your shop, the larger the rip capacity the wider the saw becomes.

I had a Vega fence for several years and loved it, the micro-adjust feature was worth it's weight in gold to me.


----------



## crabby (Jul 14, 2011)

wericha said:


> The "rip fence dimension" you posted is not what you're looking for. Rip fences are listed by the largest distance between the blade and fence they are capable of. A 26" rip fence will allow you to rip a board up to 26" wide, a 52" fence a 52" board, etc. Most aftermarket fences should easily attach to that saw. Your choice of size will be determined by the amount of space you have available in your shop, the larger the rip capacity the wider the saw becomes.


So I had a 37" rip fence?


----------



## crabby (Jul 14, 2011)

Anyone had any luck with this...
The lever lock one day just would not push down to lock. I ended up using a die grinder and relieving the back of the clamping foot.


+ the top end just rests on the bar....


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

crabby said:


> So I had a 37" rip fence?



No, move the fence all the way as far as you can to the right, while still locking it down...then measure from the fence to the blade...just from the looks I'm guessing you have a 30 inch.


----------



## crabby (Jul 14, 2011)

You are correct-


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So the biesemeyer comes in a 36 inch set of rails, you're saw would be a bit wider, but you'd gain a bit of capacity.....or they also make a 52 inch set...


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

This might be worth considering....

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f23/powermatic-accu-fence-66680/


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Quick off topic question, but why are you looking to upgrade the fence on a saw you dont like? From what youve said the power and blade adjustments both leave something to be desiered, and a fence wont much help with that. Why not put the money towards a new saw? Hopefully one with a better fence


----------



## crabby (Jul 14, 2011)

epicfail48 said:


> Quick off topic question, but why are you looking to upgrade the fence on a saw you dont like? From what youve said the power and blade adjustments both leave something to be desiered, and a fence wont much help with that. Why not put the money towards a new saw? Hopefully one with a better fence


Nothing is perfect. After I bought it I was just surprised how mediocre it was.

I have gotten used to this saw and have invested a lot of time in tweaking and refining it. The Fence is the weak link.

I'm not a heavy user of it otherwise I would probably get something different.


----------



## chuckha62 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm actually surprised to see the Jet mentioned among the better saws. Back in the early 90's I was working in a cabinet shop and Jet was the product you stayed away from. Back then at least, it was sort of the "Chicago Electric" (Harbor Freight) of the tool world. 

If I were you, I'd scour Craigslist for a good used table saw with a Biesemeyer fence. I picked up a 1950 Delta Unisaw for free (needed work) and then found a 52" Biesemeyer for $300 and could not be happier!

Chuck


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Jet today is a pretty decent brand. I've always thought them to be a bit too much for what you get, but their quality today is pretty good.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

crabby said:


> Nothing is perfect. After I bought it I was just surprised how mediocre it was.
> 
> I have gotten used to this saw and have invested a lot of time in tweaking and refining it. The Fence is the weak link.
> 
> I'm not a heavy user of it otherwise I would probably get something different.


Only reason I ask is a new fence system can run $200 and up, pretty decent chunk of change, whereas you could put that to a new saw with a better fence that your likely enjoy using. As far as a new fence system goes though, I'm a fan of the bisenemeyer t-square style. Deltas t2 system is probably the most inexpensive system I know of, and generally gets good reviews. You might also look into VerySuperCool tools. They've got a t-square fence head that mounts to standard bisenmeyer rails and actually uses a hunk of aluminium extrusion as the fence itself. You'd have to fabricate the rails yourself to fit on your saw, but that's really not too dificult


----------



## crabby (Jul 14, 2011)

chuckha62 said:


> I'm actually surprised to see the Jet mentioned among the better saws. Back in the early 90's I was working in a cabinet shop and Jet was the product you stayed away from. Back then at least, it was sort of the "Chicago Electric" (Harbor Freight) of the tool world.
> 
> If I were you, I'd scour Craigslist for a good used table saw with a Biesemeyer fence. I picked up a 1950 Delta Unisaw for free (needed work) and then found a 52" Biesemeyer for $300 and could not be happier!
> 
> Chuck


This is what I am doing. One came up and went super quick. :no:

It got me going/thinking again.


----------



## chuckha62 (Mar 27, 2014)

crabby said:


> This is what I am doing. One came up and went super quick. :no:
> 
> It got me going/thinking again.


Don't know how close you are to Stone Mountain, but take a look at this:

http://columbusga.craigslist.org/tld/4686287618.html

I've actually been to Stone Mountain a couple of times (even though I'm in CA.). My wife went to high school near Marietta, Ga. and we visit from time to time.

Chuck


----------

